

French pilot beats Airbus to first electric cross-Channel flight - Thorondor
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/industry/engineering/11729838/Airbus-E-Fan-2.0-set-to-recreate-aviation-history-with-cross-Channel-flight-only-this-time-its-electric.html

======
ablation
Seems like just desserts after Airbus appeared to have pressured Siemens to
withdraw its engine from an attempt by rivals Pipistrel, thus scuppering their
chances of being the first.

Siemens, it turned out, are going to be working with Airbus on electric
engines.[1] Funny how things work out...

[1] [http://www.flyer.co.uk/aviation-
news/newsfeed.php?artnum=232...](http://www.flyer.co.uk/aviation-
news/newsfeed.php?artnum=2327)

